
Updating the Go Code of Conduct - 4ad
https://blog.golang.org/conduct-2018
======
4ad
I love how they took all the bad parts from the first CoC iteration (that they
removed after enough people complained) and shoved them right back in! I guess
they figured out people can’t keep fighting forever, but Google sure can; they
can just hire someone else to do the job (like they have just done)!

Of course the lack of any democratic process or input from non-Google is the
typical behavior I would expect coming from any Google-ran project.

------
modbait
Does anyone know what safety issues they're referring to? Did a Go contributor
beat someone (or threaten to)?

